# ....(Manchester Code )...



## أبكتني الذكريات (18 مارس 2012)

السلااااااام عليكم
لو سمحتوا بغيت مساعده في 
mini-project which about* Manchester Code*
 We should search about *Manchester Code* and cover the concepts, generation, detection, advantage, disadvantage, features, electronic circuits (and its simulation or implementation) and system simulation using MATLAB 

أتمنى الرد علي فأقرب وقت لأنه تسليمه قريب ....... ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبكتني الذكريات (26 مارس 2012)

مرحبااااااا-لوسمحتو اخواني ردوا على موضوعي ولو بشي بسيط *ضروووووووووري
*مع خالص تحياتي


----------

